
Curiosity Tests a New Way to Drill on Mars - gok
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7070
======
Ancalagon
I know actually doing the work of drilling into a rock, seeing how much powder
you get, then reprogramming to try it a different way probably iant actually
all that cool, but the though of working on something like this is just
amazing :)

